# Casting Glove?



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Anyone here use a casting glove to protect your finger while casting? If you do, where can you get one and how much does it cost? Any other alternatives to this? Oh, btw, I'm talking about casting a spinning reel.


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

I make my own. I use an old pair of gloves, cut the fingers off, cut the tips off the fingers. You can get about 6-8 finger protectors from one pair. So far, I like polar fleece the best...washable, breaths and is temperate. Leather tends to stink and breakdown in the salt.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I go for the cheapie ones and works great. I get'em at a Dollar store. It's one of those cotton garden glove.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks the newest "flavor of the month" braided lines are way more trouble than they're worth?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

I agree with tunafish, cheap cotton glove works fine. get a bunch of them and throw it out if it get worn out or dirty. \
smoothbore54, i don't think braided lines are more trouble than it's worth, because especially when you cast over 100 yard, with a stiff rod, mono line will not detect bites from a small fish.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

I really don't want to offend anyone, but why would I want to cast over 100 yards, with bothersome, overpriced line, to catch a small fish?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

54. big fish or little fish, if i see someone catching big reds 300 ft. out i sure as h--- would want to get there..


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

I use finger protectors sold on the gear section of this web site. Better than gloves--have strong eleastic backing and hold up well in the salt. Don't slip and twist. Strongly recomend.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I finally got around to spooling up a reel with 30# power pro, I could hardly believe how much further it threw. now I'm going to be switching all my rigs over to power pro. It is not just that it casts further, it also lasts longer, doesn't twist, it don't have as much Belle from wind and surf and is soooo sensitive. I have nothing but good to say about the line.......well, first time I tried to cast with a 6oz Sputnik it cut the heck out of my pointer finger. Now......back on topic, I used a couple raps of duck tape, stays on good and lasts the day.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Smoothbore54 said:


> *I really don't want to offend anyone, but why would I want to cast over 100 yards, with bothersome, overpriced line, to catch a small fish? *


Hey Smoothbore54 no offense taken. Most of the time there's no need to cast 100 + yds. but when it arrises it can mean the difference between small or large fish in the cooler. Take for instance the Tank. On the Cambridge side there is a channel that runs parallel to the pier on the up river side The channel is a good 150 yds. - 200 yds. away with an oyster bed on the edge. If you fish short of this mark you're going to catch a lot of small perch, spot, and oyster crackers (toad fish). To me that's a waste of high priced bloodworms. If you fish on the mark you're going to catch quality croakers. Fl FISHERMAN proved it yesterday when he stopped by to chat and fish a little while on his way to Ocean City. He arrived after the prime tidal run and proceeded to catch 17" to 19" croakers from the channel after Shaggy packed up and left after a successfull all nighter leaving a prime spot open. (Nice to meet you Shaggy).

When you have that much line out the new Super Braids like Power Pro with their ZERO stretch makes detecting the bite a lot easier and hook-ups more certain. So while this type line line isn't for everyone it does have it's place.

Catman.


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

I tend to resist new things until all the info is in, but you guys make a good argument.


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

I use an old 3 finger archers glove. It is leather and has a wrist strap to hold it on. works good for me and you can remove your fingers and let it hang from your wrist when not in use. Anyone on here that hunts or shoots a bow probably knows what I am talking about only cost about 12-14 buck at Cabelas and will last forever.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*casting glove*

Go to a Bike shop and ask for a old bike tube, cut the tube to length to cover the digit you are casting with.... it is easily made, cheap at best and cab be removed after the cast and keeps its shape. I usually have three or four in my pockets and use em all the time....salt


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I use a 50 pound mono shock leader without a glove for casts under 600 feet. I use a leather glove for longer cast which I almost never need for fishing The Bay. You should also lock the drag before each cast to protect your finger. If the drag slips it can cut your finger on mono or braid.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are using the shockleader to cast, does that mean you are pulling the knot through the eyes on the cast?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I know when I pier fish and use a shock leader,yes the knot goes through the eyes but when I use my surf rod it doesn't. When I spool my line onto the reel and than connect the S/L to the smaller line I make 5 to 6 turns onto the spool.( pier fishing I use a 9' or a10'er,for the surf 11' to 12'er) hope this helps.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Oh I forgot I use a batting glove,take out three fingers and thumb(cut them off,use them under casting finger one at a time) double protection


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

tf. if you use a shock leader and tie it to your line , then give it 5-6 turns around the spool, it has to go thru the guides when you cast.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Does it matter what color shock leader you use or do most people use clear mono? I'm currently using clear 30# mono since I only cast 3oz weights most of the time but was thinking of using something bright so it will help in night fishing. Another thing is, do you guys ever have the knot get caught up a little either coming out of the spool or going through the guides?


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Shock Leader*

I use a 50lb clear mono shock leader. The knot doesnt get hung up going in or out but I do hear it hit the tip guide on the cast. I put super glue on the knot to make it stronger and hopefully make the transition a little smoother from the 50 to my 17lb running line. With a shock leader that thick I dont need a casting glove.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I use a clear 60# mono leader. 

On one of my poles I have high vis yellow line which helps me see the line better in the early morning and late evening.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

2ft. is not a shock leader. the shocker is at least 2 times the length of the rod and 5-6 turns around the spool. if you only use about 2ft. of line and,say, you are using 17# test line, as you come around with a pendulum cast and that line breaks you could kill someone. i hope i have misinterpeted your meaning.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hey Billr,

Right on...I hope to see you in Crisfield in July for the competition

Hi All,

I use a 50-80 pound mono shockleader. Most people should not need a glove with that line thickness. I fish a 24-30 feet colored mono leader on The Bay. When I first started casting I needed a glove because I was snatching the rod. Once I learned to apply smooth progressive power can cast further and there is no longer a need for a glove providing that I lock the brake before each cast. One out of 50 to 100 casts will catch on a guide but due to a smoother technique I no longer destroy guides in the process. I use a simple over hand knot and uni-knot for my shockleader. If I need a slightly stronger knot I use a figure eight knot on the leader side. By the way, I use spinning gear for most fishing.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

*I use cloth tape or super glue*

Don't laugh it actually works. A few years back I had my skin worn thin on my finger tips installing a retaining wall at my house. I hate gloves in the heat. Well, I went fishing and it hurt my finger on my casting hand. I had super glue in the tackle box and added some and it worked great. I have also used dirabond its what they use to glue up wounds. And cloth tape works well too I got that from a mason contractor. Duct tape is to slippery. Well thats my two cents.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

long ranger. i'll be there early on friday. looking forward to seeing you.. take care, and be there.

 billr.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

sorry to seem ignorant, im pretty new to surf fishing. I mostlly use droper type rigs for whiting and such. are you using shock leader as leader for tieing hooks on also or do you go to a smaller leader to tie your hooks on to. im a little confused. I usually fish with a 50# leader and if im understanding you correctly i should make it little more than twice as long as my rod. Then it would work as a shock leader........correct?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Beachbms, yes th 50# would be tied to your reg line as a shocker. I usally use a fish finder rig but have been tying my own bottom rigs lately. I use 100# test for 4/0 an up an 50# test for my croaker rigs.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

cdog. i guess i fish differently than a lot of people. i use 17-20lb test line, with 40-50lb shocker. i tie the shocker to a coastlock swivel[for quick changes]. i make my rigs with 12 or 15lb line . reason. if i get hung up my rig will break. by using 50lb. line on rigs doesn't your line break? if it does than you lose both rig and shocker?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Bottom line on shock leaders is that they hit the guides on every cast. I replace mine after every trip to the surf. The one time you have the fish of a lifetime on your line you know the shocker knot will fail. Line is cheap.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

thanks guys that clears that up for me. billr, if you go back down to 20# on your leader doesn't it take away the affect of using 50# on the shock leader. It would seem to me most of the stress is going to be at the weight, at the end of the line?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

*Athletic Tape*

For spinners, I use the white athletic tape to wrap the end of my index finger. It's cheap ~$2/roll and should last a very long time. It's water resistant too. I rough up the tape after applying for better grip. The roll is 2-inch wide, split the width and wrap several times.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

BB. i use 20lb. line. the shocker is tied to it, approx. 24ft.,then my rig. the shocker is just that , a shock line .as long as you tie a good knot it will stay attached to ypur line.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Good Point BillR*

I hadn't thought of it like that. When I was tying my rigs for croakers there were some nice stripers an some bluefish around. I was thinking streangth of leader. Although th places I fish tend to not have snags. Th only rig I lost was due to user error on casting.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi guys - I got a little confused with terminology when I first started on the US boards. In the UK the line used to protect the thin main line from casting a 6oz hunk of lead is called a shock leader. While the line used to attach a hook to the rig body is a snood. Makes things a little easier when talking about rigs and shock leaders in the same breath. BB


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Billr said:


> *BB. i use 20lb. line. the shocker is tied to it, approx. 24ft.,then my rig. the shocker is just that , a shock line .as long as you tie a good knot it will stay attached to ypur line.  *


BillR,

What type of knot do you use to attach the shocker to your PowerPro main line?


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i have never had a problem. the shocker takes the punishment, the rig is along for the ride..


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the help all. I'm now all set up with shock leaders. Cant wait to see how it all works!


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Beachbums,
If I am understanding you correctly you are using something like a two hook bottom rig made for croaker or whiting where the hook or hooks hang above the weight. The type of rig I believe the other guys are speaking of is caled a fish finder. This is where the wieght slides on the shock leader and a swivel below the weight prevents it from sliding down to the hook leader, which may be lighter or heavier than the shocker as you desire. Because of the swivel, the pressure from the weight during the cast stays on the schock leader. In a rig where the weight hangs at the very bottom below the hooks, in order to still have the safety of the shock leader you would have to either tie your hooks and weight right into the shocker or tie a heavier piece of mono to the shock leader. Hope that helps a little
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Billr has a good technique by using 17-20# line then 50# shock leader then only 12-15# line for his rig. Anyone else use this and have any problems with losing both shock leader and rig? Does the 12-15# line rig normally break before the main line? I might have to try this but it would suck to lose the big one due to smaller rig line. I would think the line used to make the rigs should be stronger (30# line minimum) since you'll be dragging a weight as well as a thrashing fish on 12-15# line. Any opinions?


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I always use a minimum of 30# test on my rigs. Whiting don't seem to care and when you get into the blues and Spanish Machs the leader don't become a problem. When I'm targeting Pompano I switch to 20# fluorocarbon.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

i getyour meanings, but i look at it this way. if you have a good drag system[ i like penn's] you let the drag do the work. i landed a 44lb. striper with this this and had no trouble, but it took longer than cranking it in wirh a winch. also more fun. the reasoning for lighter rigs than line is ,as i stated, is the rig will break before your line. all you do is put on a new rig,cast out and you are fishing again. if you use 50lb or better, the line breaks. then you have to put on more shocker ,another rig. i like my way, but but everyone should use what they like and feel comfortable with..i release about all i catch. i do keep one to eat, about once a month.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

I am with you billr I dont even like the tase of fish lol. My wife loves fish so once and while we keep and eat. but I sure like to catch them!!!!!!!


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

wrong way. why i use a lighter line on my rig is as i said before i think. where i fish a lot , IRI there are a lot of snags. when i get hung up i just yank. line breaks. i usually have a good supply of bucktails or rigs ready to go. i just put on a new one and away i go.. when things are slow[mostly winter] i pour, paint, and tie up a few[400-500] bucktails. make a couple hundred rigs. i have the time as i retired in march of 85.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I use Breakaway Lead Lifts over snaggy ground. They work for me. They raise the lead to the top of the water as you reel in your line.

Lead Lift


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Finger protector thing*

Just ran across these...

Maybe some of you will find these useful:

Finger protector gloves

Leather finger guards (a bit pricey)


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Casting glove*

Try Cabelas, not that pricey, less than half.. or as I said earlier in the post, use the bike tube, cheap and works,,,really...salt


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*Link at Cabelas?*

Do you have a link for the ones at Cabelas? I couldn't find 'em... Would like to take a look.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Casting glove*

I go to cabelas.com and it comes right up. I think they have them for 99 cents apiece good luck let me know how you make out....salt


----------

